
Vault Project - pvinis
https://www.vaultproject.io/
======
ecliptik
Vault looks like a winner for managing environment variables and secrets for
container orchestration. Rancher is adding support for it in the near future
[1], and confd already has it integrated [2].

IMHO Hashicorp has a good track record of delivering quality products for
devops (packer, vagrant) and their documentation is quite nice.

1\.
[https://youtu.be/ZovLwCvb2Is?t=1h7m7s](https://youtu.be/ZovLwCvb2Is?t=1h7m7s)

2\.
[https://github.com/kelseyhightower/confd/blob/master/docs/qu...](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/confd/blob/master/docs/quick-
start-guide.md)

------
pvinis
I submitted this after someone mentioning it here. It looks interesting, and I
wanted to read some insights/reviews from the HN people. Is it something that
could also be used as a password manager, or am I missig the point?

~~~
ipedrazas
For personal use it's a total over kill...

